# Elective C-Section Coding



## laneylyn1978 (Nov 24, 2008)

We have a patient who is 20 weeks along in her first pregnancy and has requested a c-section due to her fear of having a vaginal delivery.  Our docs have decided to do the c-section per patient request however we want to make sure we code this correctly when she does deliver.  Wouldn't we still code this as a term pregnancy when she does deliver and just make sure the patient is aware that her insurance may not cover the c-section without medical necessity?


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds like you've covered it.....


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 24, 2008)

What about dx code 669.71  Cesarean delivery without indication delivered with or without antepartum condition?

Julie D


----------

